# TNT Creme Brulee A L'Orange



## corazon (Dec 2, 2005)

_Great dessert for those in need of Christmas ideas, since you can make them ahead of time.  
*Creme Brulee A L'Orange*
6 large egg yolks 
½ cup plus 6 teaspoons sugar
1 1/3 cups whipping cream 
2/3 cup whole milk
2 ½ teaspoons grated orange peel
3 Tablespoons Grand Marnier or to taste
Orange juice to taste 

Preheat oven to 325°F. Lightly butter six 3/4-cup soufflé dishes or custard cups. Beat egg yolks and ½ cup sugar in medium bowl to blend. Bring cream, milk and orange peel to simmer in medium saucepan over medium-high heat. Gradually whisk hot cream mixture into yolk mixture. Stir in Grand Marnier and orange juice. 
Divide custard among prepared dishes. Set dishes in large baking pan. Add enough hot water to pan to come halfway up sides of dishes. Bake custards until just set in center, about 40 minutes. Remove from water. Cool, then cover and refrigerate overnight. 
Preheat broiler. Arrange soufflé dishes on baking sheet. Sprinkle 1 teaspoon sugar over each. Broil until sugar browns, rotating baking sheet for even browning and watching closely to avoid burning, about 2 minutes. Refrigerate 1 hour. (Can be made 6 hours ahead. Keep refrigerated.)
_


----------



## mudbug (Dec 2, 2005)

corazon, GM is HH's liqueur of choice every time.  I'm thinking I should make this for him with a little slab of chocolate pound cake or chocolate something for underneath so that he will adore me even more.......


----------



## Sandyj (Dec 2, 2005)

Those Thanksgiving/Christmas/New Year's/it's dark and cold out and I'm hungry extra 5lbs (ha ha ha, who am I kidding, 5kgs) are calling. No, they are yodeling. 
Seriously, though, I love, love, love creme brulee and have never tried to make it....so maybe I just will. Thanks for the recipe. If I make it this week end I promise to rave about your recipe next week.  Sandy


----------



## corazon (Apr 29, 2006)

bumped for banana brain


----------

